# Metallica perform at the Fox Theater in Oakland, California - December 17, 2016 (36x)



## Mandalorianer (31 Dez. 2016)

​


----------



## MetalFan (31 Dez. 2016)

Besten Dank für die Four Horsemen! :rock:


----------



## MichelleRenee (10 Jan. 2017)

Many thanks Gollum! :supi:


----------

